# Linux sur Xserver Intel



## yannic (15 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Cela fait plus d'un mois que j'essaie d'installer Linux sur mon Xserve Quad Core mais rien ne fait. J'ai déjà essayé avec de multitude de version Linux. Le lecteur fonctionne car lorsque j'introduis le dvd d'installation de Mac OS X, la lecture se fait. Je démarre en maintenant la touche ALT et le seul lecteur boot qui m'est proposé est mon disque dur.

Que faire ??? Je perds patience.

Merci, 

Yannic


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Le laisser sous OsX Server. Après tout, il est fait pour ça...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas alt qui faut presser mais "C"


----------



## yannic (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai essayé sur C mais sans résultat. Je souhaite passer sous Linux car il s'agira d'un serveur Web avec une base de donnée Mysql. Je préfère éviter des solutions Mamp et toute sorte.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une version de Linux pouvant travailler sur ce serveur ???


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2008)

Si tu ne peux pas booter sur le DVD d'installtion d'osx server c'est que tu as un problème système, pas un problème linux 

T'as mis un firmware password ou autre chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

yannic a dit:


> J'ai essayé sur C mais sans résultat. Je souhaite passer sous Linux car il s'agira d'un serveur Web avec une base de donnée Mysql. Je préfère éviter des solutions Mamp et toute sorte.



Apache 2 et mysql sont intégrés dans la version serveur, avec panneau de config je crois.


----------



## yannic (16 Décembre 2008)

J'avais noté plus haut que l'installation OS X server fonctionnait (premier message).
Merci


----------



## GillesF (16 Décembre 2008)

Si tu insère le CD de linux quand t'es sous mac os, il est reconnu?

Sinon essaye p-e en installant refit, p-e que dans refit ton cd apparaitra (mais j'en doute...).

Et sinon... une clé usb avec l'install?


----------



## yannic (16 Décembre 2008)

Oui il est reconnu. Pour le boot à partir d'une clé USB, y a t-il qque chose en particulier à faire ???


----------



## trodat (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour la clé usb, je crois qu'il faut que tu la formates avec l'utilitaire de disque et que tu sélectionnes carte de partition guid. Mais je suis pas sûr.


----------



## gagarts (16 Décembre 2008)

Salut,
Pour créer une clé USB bootable de GNU/Linux, fait une recherche sur le net ! Il existe des tutos (parfois valable  pour plusieurs distros).
J'ai une Clé USB que j'ai rendue bootable, et elle marche nickel (sur mon eee-pc... pas testée sur Mac !).
Bref, il ne faut pas se contenter de restaurer l'image ISO sur la Clé USB, il y a aussi des fichiers à copier à la racine... mais je ne me rappelle plus lesquels... (enfin ce que je dis, c'était pour Ubuntu Hardy Heron, la 8.04... depuis, ça a peut-être évolué !  )


----------



## GillesF (16 Décembre 2008)

Sur intrepid il y a un nouveau petit logiciel dans "administration" qui s'appelle "create a usb key" ou un truc du style (je suis pas sous nux pour le moment, désolé ).

Ca te fait ca tout seul sans problème  (il est peut-être pas directement sur le live CD mais il est surement dans les paquets )


----------

